# Secret Service Guards Obama, Taking Unusually Early Step



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Secret Service Guards Obama, Taking Unusually Early Step *

(www.nytimes.com) 
Senator Barack Obama, whose crowds at political rallies across the country have often numbered in the thousands, was placed under Secret Service protection yesterday, a spokesman for the agency said.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Something must have happened the SS doesn't get this involved in guarding a candidate so far out in the race.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

There has been many threats on his life.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Well that would do it, but who the F' would threaten somebodies life over politics? Gotta be a bunch of nut jobs in this world.


----------

